# Will Do Drawings for Free *Horses Only*!!!



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I just started drawing last year and I have never taken any lessons or anything so I just want to do some more practice. Just so you know, I haven't quite got the who background thing down quite yet so I will just draw the horse... Please post at least two pictures in case I just can't get the one right (happens every once in a while, lol). It may take a few days for the pictures to be finished...

Here are some of my drawings (btw I did these with a mechanicle pencil)

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

will you please draw rena?! Can you pick one of her pictures in 'my barn' any one of them would be great! If you have time. Thanks in advance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could you do one for me 







































you don't have to draw them all just coose the best one lol I wasnt to sure


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I actually love drawing and I do it when I have free time or when I am bored in class... I have at least an hour a day to work on them so I think they should be done next week...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I have already finished the rough sketch for Rena... I am doing the one of her head... I did change her head position slightly though.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

/Users/Allison/Pictures/Scan.tiff


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out how to add pics. lol


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Those are awosme. I have no talent at all for drawling.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Can you draw one of my horses please?
























WEird angle?









Thank you so much if you choose to do my horses!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I would really appreciate one of Blue


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

No problem! It's taking a little longer than planned to draw them but they are coming a long nicely!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

can you draw cricket?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

will you do fury and possibly soldier?








erm ignor the arms but this is my fave picture of him


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

your facebook won't come up for me *sad*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

reining girl said:


> can you draw cricket?


Do you have more pics of her? I may try to get some drawing done, and would love to draw her for you  I like clear photos without alot of odd shadows and i like to really see their facial expression :wink: Oh, PM me her pics, if you can


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I finished cricket but I'm still trying to figure out how to load them


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

You can do one of Jerry if you want. Pics in "My Barn." Thanks!!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to everyone who posted their pics on this thread. I will still do them it's just that finals start tomorrow. But, since I don't think I have anything planned for the summer yet I will try to get them done after the end of school. Which is in six days woohoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

First choice:










second choice:










halter says "Sir Arthur" if it's too hard to see. No rush, work on them when you have time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

If you ever get done the ones before me. I'd like it if you made one for me please

It's not the best picture, but I like the idea of him having his head through his window and his lime green name and two hearts up there!! Maybe with out the trap, bell, and cord though...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/8082/album/my-horses-1697/imgp2586-12049/


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

There are pictures of Gidget in my barn you can choose from. I'd like to see how they turn out. You don't have to draw her but if you have
the free time that would be awesome. Thank you


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

am i too late? can i see your work?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I completely forgot about this thread! Oi vey.  A lot of stuff has been going on in my life lately (parents spitting, etc). I will have to start right away!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i am not trying to put you under pressure or anything but i absoloutly love your drawing there are some pics in my barn if you get time i would love a drawing!!

but please please take your time i don't want you to worry!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

here is one
can you do it without my mom? and add the donkey in?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

oh and no halter. don't feel pressured though


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I will start working on those. However, I just ask for no more requests until I catch up. Thanks!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I've decided to try a little of digital art. If you'd like I can still draw them for you. Here's one of paintluver's. I'm still working on Rena, it's just on my other computer.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

oo can you do a digital art for me too?

BTW what edit site do you use?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

woah... your digital art is awesome!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you . For that picture I used pixlr.com. However, I do prefer Photoshop 8.0.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

what tool did you use?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> what tool did you use?


I'm feeling a little silly. I don't understand your question.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Arksly said:


> I'm feeling a little silly. I don't understand your question.


you told me what program you used for that edit, i went on the program and don't know what tool you used and would like to. can you tell me?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I just loaded the picture then drew the basic shape with the pencil then I trace all of the different shades. Then I make a new layer and use the eye dropper thing to select the colors. Then I use the paint brush. Once I have all of the shades I use the smuge tool at 50% to blend the colors.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! that sounds like a lot of work. It would take me days to do that on a computer. I am double left handed on a computer.


1


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i am not fussed what you do for my photo i think that your drawings and digital edits are awesome!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^ agreed


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

are you still taking requests?

if you are could you draw Riesen (riese) for me he is in my avatar 

<<<


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not taking requests as of now. I'm just trying to catch up and finish the ones that have already asked. But I will keep yours in mind once I am caught up.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That picture of Demi is amazing!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

not sure if you're still doing them... if you are then could you please do one of Cheyenne? Pics in my barn  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

How is mine coming along?


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

you can pick any horse from my barn


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm working on them still. It turns out that ridergirls Rena is taking a very long time. I would've done some during spring break but I ended up being really busy.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

that's okay take your time


----------



## Mypaintcanjump (Dec 11, 2010)

OK!!!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's rider girls Rena


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hows mine so far?


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

If you have any time could you do this one of Dealer for me?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are so great! Im not going to ask for a request as you are SWAMPED!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

These are great. If I had a horse I would wait then ask for one


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll have the finished pictures on my new thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/arkslys-artwork-86076/page3/


----------

